# 184 days in NZ



## neonesh

Just wondered if someone could assist in regards to the PRV process.

Do i need to stay in New Zealand for 184 days in both of the first two years? If I don't will I not be able to get a PRV?

If my returning RV is valid form 01/01/2011 to 31/12/2013 do i need to be in New Zealand for 6 moths each year, ie in 2011 either from 01/01/11 to 30/06/11 or 01/07/11 to 31/12/11 and in 2012 from 01/01/12 to 30/06/12 or 01/07/12 to 31/12/12?


----------



## topcat83

neonesh said:


> Just wondered if someone could assist in regards to the PRV process.
> 
> Do i need to stay in New Zealand for 184 days in both of the first two years? If I don't will I not be able to get a PRV?
> 
> If my returning RV is valid form 01/01/2011 to 31/12/2013 do i need to be in New Zealand for 6 moths each year, ie in 2011 either from 01/01/11 to 30/06/11 or 01/07/11 to 31/12/11 and in 2012 from 01/01/12 to 30/06/12 or 01/07/12 to 31/12/12?


Have a read of this page: Requirements for a permanent resident visa

Here are the words that apply to your situation: 
_
You have been in New Zealand as a resident for a total of 184 days or more in each of the two 12-month portions of the 24 months immediately preceding your permanent resident visa application. You do not have to provide any extra evidence, other than your passport(s)._


----------

